# china executes  4000 people per year



## abrere (Jun 5, 2018)

while we execute 40 per year, However, they have 5x as many people as we do, so the ratio is actually just 20 to 1, not 100 to 1.


----------



## TNHarley (Jun 5, 2018)

20 to 1. Not bad


----------



## Meathead (Jun 5, 2018)

TNHarley said:


> 20 to 1. Not bad


We should do better.


----------



## flewism (Jun 5, 2018)

Do you think they do it cost effectively also?

I bet we spent a thousand times the money to execute the 40 than they do the 4000.


----------



## TNHarley (Jun 5, 2018)

flewism said:


> Do you think they do it cost effectively also?
> 
> I bet we spent a thousand times the money to execute the 40 than they do the 4000.


It only takes 2 or 3 months in china. IDK about how much it cost, but i know they never go to a "prison" just a "detention center. I doubt they invest too much.
They also only report the actual execution of 25% or so of people that have their execution "approved"


----------



## Taz (Jun 5, 2018)

abrere said:


> while we execute 40 per year, However, they have 5x as many people as we do, so the ratio is actually just 20 to 1, not 100 to 1.


We need to up our game.


----------



## TheOldSchool (Jun 5, 2018)

Well we’ve spent the last year and a half trying to become China, so we might as well start killing more Americans.


----------



## Moonglow (Jun 5, 2018)

TNHarley said:


> 20 to 1. Not bad


Until it's yer turn...


----------



## Moonglow (Jun 5, 2018)

Taz said:


> abrere said:
> 
> 
> > while we execute 40 per year, However, they have 5x as many people as we do, so the ratio is actually just 20 to 1, not 100 to 1.
> ...


Start running..


----------



## Taz (Jun 5, 2018)

Ya, but if you add in all the people the kids at school and the cops kill, it's probably pretty close.


----------



## xyz (Jun 7, 2018)

flewism said:


> Do you think they do it cost effectively also?
> 
> I bet we spent a thousand times the money to execute the 40 than they do the 4000.


They sell the organs.


----------



## rightwinger (Jun 7, 2018)

Sounds like Texas


----------



## MarathonMike (Jun 7, 2018)

The real question is what crimes did they commit to deserve execution? Political disagreements? Poster removal? China is only marginally better in terms of human rights than North Korea.


----------



## Marion Morrison (Jun 8, 2018)

I think egregiously violent offenders and pedos should be hanged publicly and quickly once found guilty. Similar timeline to China.


----------



## Bleipriester (Jun 8, 2018)

Interviews Before Execution - Wikipedia


----------



## xyz (Jun 8, 2018)

Marion Morrison said:


> I think egregiously violent offenders and pedos should be hanged publicly and quickly once found guilty. Similar timeline to China.


They also execute rich people who have been found guilty of corruption.


----------



## CrusaderFrank (Jun 8, 2018)

TheOldSchool said:


> Well we’ve spent the last year and a half trying to become China, so we might as well start killing more Americans.



Had that nasty itchy Samantha Bee Hillary won, we would have eclipsed that in her first year.  Poor Jake had to put his Hillary SS uniform in the dry cleaner


----------



## TheOldSchool (Jun 8, 2018)

CrusaderFrank said:


> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> > Well we’ve spent the last year and a half trying to become China, so we might as well start killing more Americans.
> ...


^ somebody get this man his medicine


----------



## CrusaderFrank (Jun 8, 2018)

TheOldSchool said:


> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> > TheOldSchool said:
> ...



Go check Jake posts back when him and Stats had Hillary at 400+EV.  He was readying the firing squad for "Seditious traitors" aka, anyone who did not support St. Hillary the Inevitable.


----------



## Marion Morrison (Jun 8, 2018)

TheOldSchool said:


> Well we’ve spent the last year and a half trying to become China, so we might as well start killing more Americans.




Whoah Camel! Aren't you always pushing global warming and population reduction?

There's your population reduction. Sup?


----------



## TheOldSchool (Jun 8, 2018)

Marion Morrison said:


> Whoah Camel! Aren't you always pushing global warming and population reduction?


I've never spoken to you so I don't know what in the flying fuck you're talking about


----------



## Marion Morrison (Jun 8, 2018)

TheOldSchool said:


> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> > Whoah Camel! Aren't you always pushing global warming and population reduction?
> ...



Oh? You don't know about global warming and the need for population reduction?


----------



## Unkotare (Jun 25, 2018)

MarathonMike said:


> The real question is what crimes did they commit to deserve execution...



Murder, drug dealing, corruption, etc.


----------



## Unkotare (Jun 25, 2018)

Marion Morrison said:


> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> > Marion Morrison said:
> ...





File under: fabricated crises


----------



## Marion Morrison (Jun 25, 2018)

CrusaderFrank said:


> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> > CrusaderFrank said:
> ...



I loathe Statistikhenfucker with a passion. I think his site's still up if you wanna get a laugh at teh fail.


----------



## CrusaderFrank (Jun 25, 2018)

Marion Morrison said:


> CrusaderFrank said:
> 
> 
> > TheOldSchool said:
> ...


People take politics way too seriously. 

Consider the lillies of the field


----------

